# New Lumber Area



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

The top layer of our railroad is the Shay area and as such, we needed a lumber mill to match. I have just finished the mill and the surrounding area and I thought that I would post some images to show how it turned out.



 
The back of the mill hides two lights that shine on the waterfall.



I covered two tunnel access panels with an asphalt road and some lumber piles.


And two pictures at dusk.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! I like the night shot the best  Seems warm and inviting. What did you use for the roofing material?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice looking layout!


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sweet! nice layout!


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks! I used asphalt shingles as roofing material and black roof grit to make the asphalt roads.


----------

